# Bilder mit Rahmen versehen?



## Farbenblind (26. November 2009)

Hallo.

ich hoffe, dass bei der Menge an grafisch versierten Besuchern dieses Forum einer ein Programm kennt, dass mir helfen kann.

Es geht darum, dass ich meinen Bildern einen Rahmen verpassen möchte, der aussieht als wären es Aufnahmen aus dem letzten Jahrhundert. Mir geht es nicht um die Sepiafärbung oder "Kratzer" im Bild sondern um diesen charakteristischen Rahmen, den alte Fotos hatten.

Das im Anhang ist ein Bild, auf dem man sieht was ich meine. Die abgerundeten Ecken sind nicht wichtig und eigentlich auch nicht erwünscht.

Hoffentlich kennt jemand ein (möglichst kostenloses) Tool für sowas.

Grüße

Farbenblind


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Geht mit GIMP.....
3 transparente Ebenen.
Auf die Hintergrundebene kommt das Hintergrundmuster.
Anschliessend ein Auswahlrechteck positionieren, die Ecken abrunden, und zum Schluss mit weisser Farbe füllen.
Auf die 2. Ebene kommt der Text.
Und auf der 3. Ebene wird das Bild über der weissen Fläche der Hintergrundebene positioniert (eine passende Auswahl, in die das Bild geladen wird, ist von Vorteil).

Ergebnis: siehe Anhang (wobei ich allerdings nicht sonderlich auf Genauigkeit geachtet habe)

Mit "Script-Fu" kenne ich zwar nicht aus, aber damit kann man die Vorgänge auch automatisieren.
Es wäre, wenn man sich in Script-Fu "reinlernt", also auch möglich eine grosse Anzahl an Bilder automatisiert so zu bearbeiten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Marc Römer (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo !

Ich habe ein Bild als jpg-Datei. Dieses Bild möchte ich mit einem Rahmen versehen. Dieses Vorhaben gestaltet sich aber erheblich komplizierter, als ich geglaubt habe. Kurzum: ich sitze schon den ganzen Nachmittag dran und verzweifle langsam.

Ich möchte ja gar nicht viel. Es soll eine einfache, dünne, schwarze Umrandung meines Bildes sein.
In Word ist das kinderleicht: Rechter Mausklick auf das Bild --> Grafik formatieren --> Linienfarbe.
Und schon ist der Rahmen da.

Ich möchte die Bearbeitung aber nicht über Word vornehmen, sondern der Rahmen soll von vornherein der jpg-Datei angehören.
Leider habe ich bisher kein Programm gefunden, welches eine ähnlich einfache Lösung anbietet. Ich möchte nicht mit dem Werkzeug "Rechteck" mühsam die Außengrenze ziehen, sondern das Programm soll die Außengrenze der Bilddatei selbst erkennen und einen schlichten, schwarzen Rahmen außen ziehen.

Bisher habe ich Photoshop CS2, Microsoft Office Picture Manager, IrfanView und Paint.NET ohne Erfolg ausprobiert.
Bitte nicht GIMP empfehlen. Das habe ich schon mehrfach versucht zu installieren. Es stürzt aber immer ab, wenn ich es starten möchte.

Könnt ihr mir bei meinem Problem helfen ? Ich würde eine Freeware-Version natürlich vorziehen.
Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
in PS CS2 gibt es die Ebeneneffekte schon. Einfach einen Doppelklick auf die entsprechende Ebene ausführen.
Dort dann Rahmen auswählen.

Grüße


----------

